
Real-life JavaScript Generators - vincent_s
https://medium.com/developers-writing/real-life-javascript-generators-80c810f82c5c#.o32wq6ysc
======
tard
i think the generator-to-async-function hack is kind of ugly and not a good
example of "real-life javascript generators" at all

